# Black Sticky substance on the inside of my stove?



## glenc0322 (May 5, 2013)

I went to clean the stove this week and there is a black sticky substance on the inside of my stove.  I have been using the stove but always on low and I think is just creosote  build up I am going to turn the stove on HIGH and try to get rid of it but is there anything I can use to clean the inside of the stove with thanks.  I used a wire brush but it just clogs the bristles of the brush in seconds.  anyone else have this problem also.  the hoper is clean with some fines but nothing stuck to the walls its just in the stove thanks again


----------



## newf lover (May 5, 2013)

I had some last year as well. I'm sure it comes from burning on low. By mistake, I came across how to remove it. Clean out your stove of excess ash, wait until it gets really hot out, then use a putty knife on the creosote. It was like butter and came off with no effort. It has to be really hot for a few days in a row. Don't know if you're patient enough for this method but it worked for me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 5, 2013)

For sure you got creosote build-up in your stove. Its a common problem in the flue pipe but not in the stove itself. Possibly you rare trying to burn GREEN(unseasoned) wood or are running the stove too low.  Id go for the easy method and just run the stove on hi-temp a few times with dry wood.


----------



## glenc0322 (May 5, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> For sure you got creosote build-up in your stove. Its a common problem in the flue pipe but not in the stove itself. Possibly you rare trying to burn GREEN(unseasoned) wood or are running the stove too low. Id go for the easy method and just run the stove on hi-temp a few times with dry wood.


its a pellet stove and that is what I am doing now burning it on high but I am sweating the wife out of the house


----------



## will711 (May 5, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Possibly you rare trying to burn GREEN(unseasoned) wood


It's a pellet stove so no Green wood in there probably from running in low just my 2 cents.


----------



## will711 (May 5, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> its a pellet stove


Beat me to it


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 5, 2013)

sticky  buildup usually denotes a serious deficiency in airflow through the fire, *pellet stoves should be able to burn clean in all heat ranges*, if you are experiencing this type of buildup in the low ranges you have a restriction of airflow through the burn pot itself most likely, this can come from  a loaded up flue or exhaust pathway.

my suggestion, do a deep cleaning, check all gaskets which involve the burn chamber (door, window,burn pot if applicable) make sure you aren't pulling air from somewhere other than the planned air pathway, check the exhaust, flue etc. then if all seems well, run the unit on a high rate for several hours (burn a bag on high) open a few windows if its too warm, burn the stuff out in this manner, it will be easier to clean the unit once the moisture in this buildup is burned away. keep an eye on the fire as you do this especially early in the fire to make sure you have an active bright well oxygenated fire.

hope this helps ya.

mike


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 5, 2013)

will711 said:


> It's a pellet stove so no Green wood in there probably from running in low just my 2 cents.


Sorry i didnt catch that this is in the pellet section, iv never had a pellet stove so, no experience with those.


----------

